# Lopi pellet stoves



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

My current pellet stove is being taken out and my purchase price refunded after a year of trying to make it work as advertised.

I am thinking about buying a Lopi brand replacement. Does anyone have experience with this brand? I am interested in both good and bad experiences.


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I looked at them, but in a wood stove. Supeior quality to most other brands in the area I live. I ended up with another brand because of time constraints (they wouldn't be in stock for 2 more months), Bur I think they are a great stove.Mike


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Thx, Mike. That is the problem I have here. Dealer does not have any in stock so I have to judge by specs and reputation of the stove. I have check the dealer out very well and they are first class.

Seems a little strange buying from a stove manufacturer that is an ex-hippie ex-Rock and Roller. :shrug:


----------



## danb98577 (Dec 16, 2005)

I used a Lopi to heat this cabin last winter. It is a PS1, one of the earlier versions-got it from the original owner-I seem to remember it being a 1996/97 model. They work fine overall, but the fan noise got to me after a while. This place is small, so that magnified the irritation, I am sure. Replaced the snap disc that controls blower fan on after ignition, cleaned it every couple of days-usual stuff. One thing they DO NOT tell you is to lube the fan motors. Discovered this when the exhaust blower started howling-there is a sticker on the motor directing you to oil the bearings every so often. This sticker is cleverly hidden by a foam/paper muff for noise cancellation.
Shame you aren't closer-I still have the stove-brass legs and door trim. It will need a replacement fire pot, as the telltale cracks are beginning to develop in the bottom of it. And I imagine the exhaust blower motor will need to be replaced at some point as it whines once in a while. Replaced one on a friend's Lopi(same model) and it is quiet as a stone.
Overall, I am impressed with the quality-there are little buzzes as it warms up, but I have noticed they all tend to do this as the metal warms and flexes. Biggest thing is to keep after the cleaning-efficiency drops off if it is run dirty. Luck-Dan


----------

